# Uvi vouchers are in your inbox



## liquidlino (Jan 5, 2022)

Check junk/spam etc. Valid through to the end of the month.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jan 5, 2022)

Thanks for the post. I didn’t have a chance to go through all of my emails today. I got €60. I can’t spare much this month, but I’m sure I’ll find something nice.


----------



## liquidlino (Jan 5, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Thanks for the post. I didn’t have a chance to go through all of my emails today. I got €60. I can’t spare much this month, but I’m sure I’ll find something nice.


That's what I got too. Awkward number, not enough for larger soundware, as they'll be cheaper in sales. So for me I think it'll be two falcon expansions. Orchestral subculture and cinematic shades probably.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jan 5, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> That's what I got too. Awkward number, not enough for larger soundware, as they'll be cheaper in sales. So for me I think it'll be two falcon expansions. Orchestral subculture and cinematic shades probably.


I actually have those two and they are particular favourites of mine. They fit nicely into hybrid orchestral music, and they are also great for sketching out ideas that you might later break down into separate instrument parts.

I'm in the same quandary. I am thinking of going for the percussion set, the Ngoya Harp, or one of the cheaper sampled synths. But expansions are often the best value for new sounds.


----------



## liquidlino (Jan 5, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I actually have those two and they are particular favourites of mine. They fit nicely into hybrid orchestral music, and they are also great for sketching out ideas that you might later break down into separate instrument parts.
> 
> I'm in the same quandary. I am thinking of going for the percussion set, the Ngoya Harp, or one of the cheaper sampled synths. But expansions are often the best value for new sounds.


The sunbox is a contender, but I've bought vv3 and sa3 recently. More synths is the last thing I need!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jan 5, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> The sunbox is a contender, but I've bought vv3 and sa3 recently. More synths is the last thing I need!


I think you may be set for the next few weeks! But maybe towards the end of January...


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jan 5, 2022)

No inbox for me but in account 

Voklm for me as I am really into voices at the moment (think this could be a nice "nice" athmo complement to the raw "Omen").

But really a hard decision evrytime I looked into the soundwares, Pulsar was second (and will have to wait for the next voucher sale) this time.


----------



## Monkberry (Jan 5, 2022)

Nice surprise. I got an $80 voucher so I spent it on 2 Falcon expansions, Eternal Funk and LoFi Dreams.


----------



## Dirtgrain (Jan 5, 2022)

Probably nothing will go on sale until after the end of the month?


----------



## Zanshin (Jan 5, 2022)

Dirtgrain said:


> Probably nothing will go on sale until after the end of the month?


Yeah probably.

I got 40. I really only want Shade at this point but 90 after voucher is still too rich for me.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jan 5, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> Yeah probably.
> 
> I got 40. I really only want Shade at this point but 90 after voucher is still too rich for me.


I got Shade in a license transfer earlier in the year. It’s very versatile even without the modulation. A great EQ, limiter, filter, de-esser, audio clean-up, and general sound shaping. Then add modulation from subtle up to insane.

But yes, you could get a better price on it.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jan 5, 2022)

KarlHeinz said:


> No inbox for me but in account
> 
> Voklm for me as I am really into voices at the moment (think this could be a nice "nice" athmo complement to the raw "Omen").
> 
> But really a hard decision evrytime I looked into the soundwares, Pulsar was second (and will have to wait for the next voucher sale) this time.


Voklm is much more of a pop/EDM instrument, but it has some versatility. What it won’t provide is vocals that don’t sound like they’ve been sampled and played through a synth. But if you like the demos, then I think that it does deliver.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jan 5, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Voklm is much more of a pop/EDM instrument, but it has some versatility. What it won’t provide is vocals that don’t sound like they’ve been sampled and played through a synth. But if you like the demos, then I think that it does deliver.


Strange thing definitely. That was the reason why they fell threw my last audition 

This time I heard something.....so maybe


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jan 5, 2022)

KarlHeinz said:


> Strange thing definitely. That was the reason why they fell threw my last audition
> 
> This time I heard something.....so maybe


If you let me know what sort of thing you are looking for, I can see if I can find it in Voklm and post a recording tomorrow.

The thing I am dubious about is tat the voices aren’t sampled across a range of notes. This is deliberately in order to give it an unnatural sort of sound. To me, it can sound a little silly in the higher notes. But in the right context, it would work and the patches are very well designed.

I still haven’t got to grips with Omen. Everytime I start to explore it I get distracted by ideas that would actually work well with some other library that I’m already familiar with. It’s paying off in inspiration, though!


----------



## liquidlino (Jan 5, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> Yeah probably.
> 
> I got 40. I really only want Shade at this point but 90 after voucher is still too rich for me.


It often goes for half price, so wise decision. And you see it for sale used on kvr semi regularly for $50


----------



## liquidlino (Jan 5, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> If you let me know what sort of thing you are looking for, I can see if I can find it in Voklm and post a recording tomorrow.
> 
> The thing I am dubious about is tat the voices aren’t sampled across a range of notes. This is deliberately in order to give it an unnatural sort of sound. To me, it can sound a little silly in the higher notes. But in the right context, it would work and the patches are very well designed.
> 
> I still haven’t got to grips with Omen. Everytime I start to explore it I get distracted by ideas that would actually work well with some other library that I’m already familiar with. It’s paying off in inspiration, though!


I got volkm. It's got some nice synthy box pads and things. I think it's not even edm. I can't really place it, maybe underscoring?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jan 5, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> I got volkm. It's got some nice synthy box pads and things. I think it's not even edm. I can't really place it, maybe underscoring?


I think you are on to something. The vocal effects remind me of EDM, RnB, pop and such, but the samples and the other elements in the patches maybe don’t fit that.

I’ll definitely be giving it a spin tomorrow now!


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 5, 2022)

I got nothing. No email and nothing in my account. I have Falcon and 19 other UVI instruments/plugins.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jan 5, 2022)

Virtuoso said:


> I got nothing. I have Falcon and 19 other UVI instruments/plugins.


All bought this year?!


----------



## liquidlino (Jan 5, 2022)

Virtuoso said:


> I got nothing. I have Falcon and 19 other UVI instruments/plugins.


Did you buy from uvi directly in 2021? Check your account on their site?


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 5, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Did you buy from uvi directly in 2021? Check your account on their site?


No - I always buy through AudioDeluxe. Maybe that's why?


----------



## liquidlino (Jan 5, 2022)

Virtuoso said:


> No - I always buy through AudioDeluxe. Maybe that's why?


Yep thatll be why. I bought vv3 from big fish, so it wouldnt have counted. I think I spent about 1000 dollars on uvi last year. Maybe more. Super happy with it all, particularly as it's resellable for roughly what I paid for it all, should that day ever come.


----------



## Macrawn (Jan 5, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> I got volkm. It's got some nice synthy box pads and things. I think it's not even edm. I can't really place it, maybe underscoring?


I use it a lot and I don't make edm.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jan 6, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> If you let me know what sort of thing you are looking for, I can see if I can find it in Voklm and post a recording tomorrow.
> 
> The thing I am dubious about is tat the voices aren’t sampled across a range of notes. This is deliberately in order to give it an unnatural sort of sound. To me, it can sound a little silly in the higher notes. But in the right context, it would work and the patches are very well designed.
> 
> I still haven’t got to grips with Omen. Everytime I start to explore it I get distracted by ideas that would actually work well with some other library that I’m already familiar with. It’s paying off in inspiration, though!


Hard to describe, its more a dubious feeling/idea when listening to the Volkm examples that they might fit well as "soft/choir-like" background to the harsh, extreme voices of Omen. All in an mainly ambient content I have to say. Maybe I am totally wrong but they sound for example more "natural" (in this context) for me like evrything I have made so far with something like Exhale or comparable stuff.

Would be really thankful for any examples


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jan 6, 2022)

KarlHeinz said:


> Hard to describe, its more a dubious feeling/idea when listening to the Volkm examples that they might fit well as "soft/choir-like" background to the harsh, extreme voices of Omen. All in an mainly ambient content I have to say. Maybe I am totally wrong but they sound for example more "natural" (in this context) for me like evrything I have made so far with something like Exhale or comparable stuff.
> 
> Would be really thankful for any examples


I think I understand. I’ll put together a brief taster. And yes, more natural and fuller sounding than Exhale, at least for the most part.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jan 6, 2022)

Okay, here is a very quickly put together demo track. Voklm runs throughout, up to seven tracks. Omen is used in the first half to show them blending. The drums are Big Rusty Drums by Karoryfer. If it would help, I can solo some individual Voklm patches, but there are quite a few of them in the expansion!


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jan 6, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Okay, here is a very quickly put together demo track. Voklm runs throughout, up to seven tracks. Omen is used in the first half to show them blending. The drums are Big Rusty Drums by Karoryfer. If it would help, I can solo some individual Voklm patches, but there are quite a few of them in the expansion!



Great, thanks a lot, YES, that was exactly what I thought would work fine 

What would be interesting if you have used mainly the vox instruments (which in the examples sounded obviously the most "natural" ones) or some others (choirs for examples) too ?

But this really gives good impression and I think that will be one of my next tryouts definitely  

Really thanks a lot for this


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jan 6, 2022)

KarlHeinz said:


> Great, thanks a lot, YES, that was exactly what I thought would work fine
> 
> What would be interesting if you have used mainly the vox instruments (which in the examples sounded obviously the most "natural" ones) or some others (choirs for examples) too ?
> 
> ...


I think that some of the synth choirs are the most natural sounding to me, but it varies. I used something from every section of the expansion. I'll upload a few patches for you to listen to.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jan 6, 2022)

I added the arp on the first vox patch as it was short notes only.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jan 6, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I added the arp on the first vox patch as it was short notes only.



Thanks again for theses example patches .

Here it really seems its more the synth choirs patches I am after for what I am looking for. 

A little strange but you really gave me a great starting point with these examples .


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jan 6, 2022)

KarlHeinz said:


> Thanks again for theses example patches .
> 
> Here it really seems its more the synth choirs patches I am after for what I am looking for.
> 
> A little strange but you really gave me a great starting point with these examples .


If you get it, I hope you find what you want - or can tweak as necessary. It's been helpful to reacquaint myself with the sounds as I haven't used them as much lately. Especially with all the new toys since Black Friday!


----------



## liquidlino (Jan 6, 2022)

For those that didn't spank their voucher yet. Amazing deal on keysuite bundle. https://www.uvi.net/key-suite


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jan 6, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> For those that didn't spank their voucher yet. Amazing deal on keysuite bundle. https://www.uvi.net/key-suite


‘Spank’? That use of the term is new to me! Also, that is an amazing deal, thanks. A bit mean of UVI to announce after some people may have used their vouchers.

I would like this library, though I have heard mixed things about it. Not the quality as such, but rather the general tonality of the recordings tending towards being thin. I’m not sure how much I would mind that if that was only true of some of them, since I want pianos for various purposes and contexts.


----------



## kgdrum (Jan 6, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> ‘Spank’? That use of the term is new to me!




Dearest Bee,
It’s quite understandable how disorienting it can be to hear one of your most utilized commands with an associated conditioned response used out of the normal circumstances & context you normally respond too. 
Hang in there the DAW world has all sorts of surprises that might meet or exceed your expectations and even show you a paradigm you haven’t even considered!

😘


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jan 6, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Dearest Bee,
> It’s quite understandable how disorienting it can be to hear one of your most utilized commands with an associated conditioned response used out of the normal circumstances & context you normally respond too.
> Hang in there the DAW world has all sorts of surprises that might meet or exceed your expectations and even show you a paradigm you haven’t even considered!
> 
> 😘


I’m only glad I deleted the original wording: That’s a new use of spank on me.

I do, indeed, have much to learn!


----------



## kgdrum (Jan 6, 2022)

Deleted? I think not ,I suspect as soon as you saw the word you assumed the position with that glazed over faraway look in your eyes 👀


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jan 6, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Deleted? I think not ,I suspect as soon as you saw the word you assumed the position with that glazed over faraway look in your eyes 👀


Umm. Hmm. No comment...


----------



## kgdrum (Jan 6, 2022)

Stop drooling 🤤


----------



## liquidlino (Jan 6, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> ‘Spank’? That use of the term is new to me! Also, that is an amazing deal, thanks. A bit mean of UVI to announce after some people may have used their vouchers.
> 
> I would like this library, though I have heard mixed things about it. Not the quality as such, but rather the general tonality of the recordings tending towards being thin. I’m not sure how much I would mind that if that was only true of some of them, since I want pianos for various purposes and contexts.


Well, may I introduce to you, a little something I prepared earlier...





Ultimate Piano Comparison Thread


Waltz for Deby Production Voices - 300 Grand Compact With a touch of Seventh Heaven (Large Wooden preset, -12.8 dB). No other FX.




vi-control.net





You're welcome.


----------



## liquidlino (Jan 6, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I’m only glad I deleted the original wording: That’s a new use of spank on me.
> 
> I do, indeed, have much to learn!


It's a british colloquialism. "To Spank" is to use something frivolously. "I spanked it all on a Ferrari".


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jan 6, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> It's a british colloquialism. "To Spank" is to use something frivolously. "I spanked it all on a Ferrari".


I'm not familiar with that particular expression. Thank you for the education! I'm from the south coast of England, by the way.


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 6, 2022)

spunk/spank/spaff - all synonyms for blowing your wad.

e.g. "Can't afford Key Suite. I already spaffed it all on Christian's hamper!"


----------



## kgdrum (Jan 6, 2022)

@liquidlino
mmmm spanking has a different connotation from my sordid background & experience ………

spank? 🐒


----------



## liquidlino (Jan 6, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> @liquidlino
> mmmm spanking has a different connotation from my sordid background & experience ………
> 
> spank? 🐒


It's the same meaning, different context


----------



## Dirtgrain (Jan 6, 2022)

Man, this thread could use a dose of nun talk. Does UVI have a nun library?


----------



## kgdrum (Jan 6, 2022)

Dirtgrain said:


> Man, this thread could use a dose of nun talk. Does UVI have a nun library?




The rumor is UVI has plans on releasing Bee 3 the Special curated edition from the Convent archives!
There will be bonus ambient shower FX on all pre-orders!


----------



## kgdrum (Jan 6, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I got Shade in a license transfer earlier in the year. It’s very versatile even without the modulation. A great EQ, limiter, filter, de-esser, audio clean-up, and general sound shaping. Then add modulation from subtle up to insane.
> 
> But yes, you could get a better price on it.


Agree +1
Shade is my favorite effect plug-in from UVI 👍


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jan 7, 2022)

Just back from confession, what did I miss?

Oh.

Just off to confession.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 7, 2022)

KeySuite bundle offer after vouchers. I so do NOT need this, nor do I fancy losing the SSD space… (already have Electric and loving it). But the deal just seems so good? Hard to resist this one…


----------



## liquidlino (Jan 7, 2022)

N


doctoremmet said:


> KeySuite bundle offer after vouchers. I so do NOT need this, nor do I fancy losing the SSD space… (already have Electric and loving it). But the deal just seems so good? Hard to resist this one…


Nah, you aren't missing much, you have plenty pianos already. There's nothing totally unique in the collection. I only had xln studio grand when I bought the bundle, so it was great for me. I'm lusting after noire and piano in blue, but next black friday!


----------



## Flyo (Jan 7, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> For those that didn't spank their voucher yet. Amazing deal on keysuite bundle. https://www.uvi.net/key-suite


Which ones? The only voucher I can see in mail is the holiday50 or 30 - but is expired. How can any get the price of $85 after vouchers ?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 7, 2022)

Flyo said:


> Which ones? The only voucher I can see in mail is the holiday50 or 30 - but is expired. How can any get the price of $85 after vouchers ?


By owning parts of Keysuite and receiving a loyalty voucher for your 2021 purchases. This is not a generic price level for anyone


----------



## Flyo (Jan 7, 2022)

Uhg i don’t recive any voucher for my 2021 purchase, asl oí don’t have any extra discount for having one of the main piano of the bundle 😵‍💫


----------



## Braveheart (Jan 7, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> KeySuite bundle offer after vouchers. I so do NOT need this, nor do I fancy losing the SSD space… (already have Electric and loving it). But the deal just seems so good? Hard to resist this one…


Tempting to play and customize those piano sounds inside Falcon.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jan 7, 2022)

Braveheart said:


> Tempting to play and customize those piano sounds inside Falcon.


It certainly tempting. But my will has been fortified by reviewing my finances, so I shall resist. Nevermind; I'm a rubbish pianist anyway.


----------



## AllanH (Jan 7, 2022)

No vouchers for me (yet). I checked the account just to be sure.


----------



## Rudianos (Jan 10, 2022)

$80 in vouchers delivered. Forgot about that perk. Ended up getting Thorus. Nice effect - really have no need for more instruments but this his the spot. That UVI Key bundle wow - I spent $200 now less!


----------



## liquidlino (Jan 10, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> $80 in vouchers delivered. Forgot about that perk. Ended up getting Thorus. Nice effect - really have no need for more instruments but this his the spot. That UVI Key bundle wow - I spent $200 now less!


I have keybundle. I have opportunity to buy vi keys(German, American, Italian) for $37. Think I need it? Is it that different to key bundle?


----------



## Alchemedia (Jan 11, 2022)

KarlHeinz said:


> Strange thing definitely. That was the reason why they fell threw my last audition
> 
> This time I heard something.....so maybe


I really like Voklm. It's their most unique expansion IMO.


----------



## Alchemedia (Jan 11, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> It certainly tempting. But my will has been fortified by reviewing my finances, so I shall resist. Nevermind; I'm a rubbish pianist anyway.


But you are clearly an exceptional sound mangler, so there's that.


----------



## Alchemedia (Jan 11, 2022)

UVI's 3 best pianos IMO are the Augmented (Playel), IRCAM (avant-garde) and the Austrian Grand.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jan 12, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> But you are clearly an exceptional sound mangler, so there's that.


Thank you! I'm working at it! With lots of guidance from folks here, such as your good self.


----------



## Zanshin (Jan 13, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I got Shade in a license transfer earlier in the year. It’s very versatile even without the modulation. A great EQ, limiter, filter, de-esser, audio clean-up, and general sound shaping. Then add modulation from subtle up to insane.
> 
> But yes, you could get a better price on it.


Shade is half off now, so happy I hadn't used my voucher yet  Purchased!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jan 13, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> Shade is half off now, so happy I hadn't used my voucher yet  Purchased!


Brilliant! I use it constantly; I hope you like it too.


----------



## Zanshin (Jan 13, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Brilliant! I use it constantly; I hope you like it too.


I demo’d it and yeah happy to have it  It won’t be my daily driver, kirchhoff-eq is too fast efficient powerful, but it could be. I’ll save it for more creative stuff


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jan 13, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> I demo’d it and yeah happy to have it  It won’t be my daily driver, kirchhoff-eq is too fast efficient powerful, but it could be. I’ll save it for more creative stuff


I’ve been curious about kirchoff. i’m glad to hear good things about it.

I use Shade for creative and some surgical stuff; but mainly creative effects with or without movement.


----------



## zwhita (Jan 13, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> Shade is half off now, so happy I hadn't used my voucher yet  Purchased!


Thanks for the heads up. Waited all year for this one to go on sale. Purchased with voucher!


----------



## cedricm (Jan 13, 2022)

Do you think we only get vouchers when purchasing directly from UVI, or also when going through a 3rd party shop?


----------



## Octave_Jumper (Jan 14, 2022)

cedricm said:


> Do you think we only get vouchers when purchasing directly from UVI, or also when going through a 3rd party shop?


I'm pretty sure vouchers are calculated based on money spent on the official UVI website. Product keys purchased from 3rd party shops won't be included.


----------



## Rudianos (Jan 15, 2022)

$840ish spend in 2021 on UVI website translated to $80 in vouchers. Soo 10% ?


----------



## Zanshin (Jan 15, 2022)

224 for 40 for me.

EDIT:
My guess it's a few levels (two?) not a percentage. Like any amount gets 40, and then over XXX gets 80.


----------



## cedricm (Jan 15, 2022)

I got the €60 level with Falcon + IRCAM Solo Instruments 2 purchased directly with UVI + 2 extra Falcon extensions purchased with Audiodeluxe.


----------



## Alchemedia (Jan 19, 2022)

Octave_Jumper said:


> I'm pretty sure vouchers are calculated based on money spent on the official UVI website. Product keys purchased from 3rd party shops won't be included.


That's correct.


----------



## Alchemedia (Jan 19, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> 224 for 40 for me.
> 
> EDIT:
> My guess it's a few levels (two?) not a percentage. Like any amount gets 40, and then over XXX gets 80.


If it's a tiered system there are more than 2.


----------



## Zanshin (Jan 19, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> If it's a tiered system there are more than 2.


Oh OK, thank you


----------



## Octave_Jumper (Jan 20, 2022)

Drum Designer half-off now, so I could get it for free with my loyalty voucher. I think I would get use from it, but I kind of want to see if they have another deal on VV3 for their last sale of the month. They did one in January last year.

I honestly kind of hate that buying plugins feels like gambling now. Keeping track of vouchers and trying to anticipate what may go on sale is not a good use of my attention.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jan 20, 2022)

Octave_Jumper said:


> Drum Designer half-off now, so I could get it for free with my loyalty voucher. I think I would get use from it, but I kind of want to see if they have another deal on VV3 for their last sale of the month. They did one in January last year.
> 
> I honestly kind of hate that buying plugins feels like gambling now. Keeping track of vouchers and trying to anticipate what may go on sale is not a good use of my attention.


I agree. But it keeps us thinking about buying things, and puts lots of artificial deadlines in place. Maybe it leads to more sales.

It's a gamble to wait, and a risk not to wait. Do you have a back up purchase for the voucher, something you'd be pleased to use it on without a sale?


----------



## Zanshin (Jan 20, 2022)

I for one think UVI is pretty fucking generous, and their sales cycle is sane. If your time is worth more than waiting/watching for a sale then just buy what you want/need outright and quit stressing about sales lol.


----------



## Octave_Jumper (Jan 20, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Do you have a back up purchase for the voucher, something you'd be pleased to use it on without a sale?


I would probably get Inner Dimensions and Devinity. Falcon expansions are very solid in my experience.



Zanshin said:


> I for one think UVI is pretty fucking generous, and their sales cycle is sane. If your time is worth more than waiting/watching for a sale then just buy what you want/need outright and quit stressing about sales lol.


Yeah, UVI is one of my faves for sure and I've got very good value from them. The frequency of their sales has ramped up in the last couple of years, I've noticed. 50% discounts are way more common and will definitely make me think twice about buying at full price. It's not really a complaint about UVI, more an observation about marketing trends in the industry.


----------



## Alchemedia (Jan 20, 2022)

FYI, the Falcon factory library was updated today.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jan 20, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> FYI, the Falcon factory library was updated today.


Great, I wonder what they've done.


----------

